
A Silicon Valley Dream Collapses in Allegations of Fraud - bkohlmann
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/technology/a-silicon-valley-dream-collapses-in-allegations-of-fraud.html?action=click&contentCollection=Your%20Money&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
flippyhead
I'm so happy with the amount of coverage this has gotten.

~~~
bkohlmann
Also great to see the impact this community had in pushing this story forward.
NYT seems to have pulled liberally from the HN comments related to the
original Medium post.

~~~
endswapper
My hope is that the stories like this one are more than just a sign-post along
the way. Startups, by default, are hopeful places, they need to be. That makes
them vulnerable to all sorts of people and forces (greed, fraudsters, etc.). I
think there is a lesson here about confronting reality, personal
responsibility and the potential to be complicit in the type of behavior we
abhor. This isn't intended to be any sort of judgment, but I agree this
community is influential, in a unique way, I think, so it's worth mentioning.

